
Dog Racing Died Without a Funeral - objections
https://deadspin.com/dog-racing-died-without-a-funeral-1837444498
======
DrScump
When I was a kid in the 1970s, I remember there was a group that was doing a
ballot proposition petition drive to allow greyhound racing in California.

They had a greyhound with them, wearing a vest that said, "Please let me race
in California!".

I remember how sad the dog looked.

~~~
jacobush
I wonder if it was sad because it was not allowed to race in California, or if
it was sad because it was forced to petition for dog racing...

~~~
jacobush
Or given it was a dog, maybe both:

"Want run. No run. Sad."

------
miranda_rights
I thoroughly enjoyed the article. I'm against dog racing, and still am after
reading the article, but it was very thought-provoking and I loved the
pictures.

------
danburbridge
Greyhounds make great pets btw. We have rescued 4 ex racers and they have all
had the gentlest, lovely temperament.

They don't need loads of exercise (contrary to most people's belief) - in fact
they are often referred to as 45mph couch potatoes...

~~~
no-s
I have a greyhound. If she is not exercised enough she will find a way, but so
far it’s cost me about $4500 in breakage. For instance she discovered making a
kick turn at the end of the hall could lead to crashing through drywall, so
then she tried to see how high on the wall she could crash through. Also she
ran around the bedroom 56 times in a row, only stopping when the bed frame
broke. But yeah, sleeps all the rest of the time.

